# Revealing my exterior plans



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, I'm not one to keep secrets, I'm gonna reveal my plans for the exterior of my car. A few of my closer friends have seen the drawings already, I wanna know what you think.

Since I'm in the process of revealing my plans, I want to ask some opinions on the wheels. I currently have white, but I'm thinking of having them professionally powdercoaterd if it's not too much (if anyone can share some recommendations or prices of powdercoating wheels).

*I don't want to hear what YOU LIKE, I want to hear what you honestly think would compliment my coloring.*

Here they are:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

so, white or black?

BTW, this is just my exterior planning, the interior planning is still classified.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i think the black wheels would go nice with the carbon hood and stealth heads and corners....i was quoted at about 30-40 a wheel through a friend...i will be doing mine black....by the way....the way you made those photos were awesome.....a nice carbon oem wing/trunk would also add to it nicely...... :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's a nice pic from my living room:


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

I'd go gunmetal or black to complement the cf, and that front end pic looks great - i've always wondered what a whole cf front end would look like with the grill, brows and hood - hurry up and put it on and take pics


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Do whichever color matches the Carbon Fiber.

Seth


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i am so jealous now.....i love what you got right there......


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

are the se-l skirts ur got there?

u do know they dont sit as low as the stillen rear apron and gtr front.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i like the second drawing. nice stuff man :thumbup: personally, i'd paint the corners teal on your hood, like 1CLN's. where did you get the funds for all this new stuff? i thought ypu were a broke college student!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> are the se-l skirts ur got there?
> 
> u do know they dont sit as low as the stillen rear apron and gtr front.


Yes, I know this after lookin at SqueezinSE's ride. I'm still up in the air about skirts. Here's how I stand with skirts:
I currently have an SE-L skirt sitting in my room, just one b/c some clown took th other one off before I got the the SE-L. It's pretty scuffed up and I would need another one for it to work out. After lookin at SqueezinSE's ride, I'm thinking the SE sides won't be low enough to work with the GTR bumper.

I am in the process of trying to get rsenal200 to respond to my PMs about the GTR group buy. I am getting the full kit (minus the wide body parts) since it's a great price, I'm gonna sell the rear b/c of the rear valnce I'm getting. Also, the skirts are unfortunately meant for the 2 door, but I will use them to make a trade for some 4-door sides of almost any brand (preferably Stillen/Erebuni GTR sides). Which reminds me: *If anyone wants some 2 door GTR side skirts, I will make an even trade for some 4 door side skirts*. The only thing limiting me now is getting rsenal to contact me. I haven't paid yet.



xt_out said:


> i like the second drawing. nice stuff man :thumbup: personally, i'd paint the corners teal on your hood, like 1CLN's. where did you get the funds for all this new stuff? i thought ypu were a broke college student!


I don't want to do that painting my hood thing for 2 reasons. 1. I would be taking Seans idea, and 2. I would have to paint those eyebrows. I got c/f fever, baby.

As for the money, some of you may remember, I was in an accident just before Christmas. I opted to receive the money and do my own work, so the damage was found to be almost $3000 after my deductable.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I eliminated silver and gunmetal. Those 2 jus don't do anything for me.

I'm still having trouble deciding between Black and white. On one hand, white is bright and brings out the teal while black will make it look dark and dirtier. On the other hand, Black is sporty and works with the c/f.


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

I think the pics look amazing and personally i like the first pic better. I think it makes the car stand out a little bit more rather than the rims blending in with the car. Also i think you schould consider doing somethign about the silver stuff around the doors. It's like the giant oval that goes up and around the windows and shit. I think it kinda of looks tacky. That is just my personal opinion, but once again it looks amazing and i can't wait to see finished pics.



1997 GA16DE said:


> Yes, I know this after lookin at SqueezinSE's ride. I'm still up in the air about skirts. Here's how I stand with skirts:
> I currently have an SE-L skirt sitting in my room, just one b/c some clown took th other one off before I got the the SE-L. It's pretty scuffed up and I would need another one for it to work out. After lookin at SqueezinSE's ride, I'm thinking the SE sides won't be low enough to work with the GTR bumper.
> 
> I am in the process of trying to get rsenal200 to respond to my PMs about the GTR group buy. I am getting the full kit (minus the wide body parts) since it's a great price, I'm gonna sell the rear b/c of the rear valnce I'm getting. Also, the skirts are unfortunately meant for the 2 door, but I will use them to make a trade for some 4-door sides of almost any brand (preferably Stillen/Erebuni GTR sides). Which reminds me: *If anyone wants some 2 door GTR side skirts, I will make an even trade for some 4 door side skirts*. The only thing limiting me now is getting rsenal to contact me. I haven't paid yet.
> ...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Zman125 said:


> I think the pics look amazing and personally i like the first pic better. I think it makes the car stand out a little bit more rather than the rims blending in with the car. Also i think you schould consider doing somethign about the silver stuff around the doors. It's like the giant oval that goes up and around the windows and shit. I think it kinda of looks tacky. That is just my personal opinion, but once again it looks amazing and i can't wait to see finished pics.


ya, I wanna get rid of the chrome trim myself, but it's not that easy to do. I'm onl keeping it there b/c it's not worth the pain of f*ing with it.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> here's a nice pic from my living room:


sweet...really nice


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*Black..*

Black rims, bro..definately :thumbup: :fluffy: ..I love that lil' Syndicate arsenal you got going.. :thumbup:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Go with black, for sure. I also think you should paint the section of the eyebrows that hangs over the corners teal. It looks kinda weird with them CF.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> here's a nice pic from my living room:


You're killin me. I have the same hood/grill combo going onto my white 200. Just don't have the brows. Not sure on that one. The combo does look pretty sick though. Carbon fiber is just so addicting. I can't stop staring at my hood. 

And I vote for the black rims on that color car.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

god, I'm looking at my drawing and I hear a sound in my head *Turbo with open downpipe* 

God, I wish I had an EXTRA 5k


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 somebody toldme that you are selling the grill for $60.00 shipped
where I have to send the money?j/k :cheers:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

hey justin... what are u gonna do with the 98 grille??

would u sell it to me when ever all ur new parts go on the ride?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> 1997 somebody toldme that you are selling the grill for $60.00 shipped
> where I have to send the money?j/k :cheers:


I'll sell you this for $60: http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/DSC00725.JPG


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Well here a supprise?*

Matt Burke with the custom slant skirts, Is sitting on them went back to OEM and has them for sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let Me know since you have the SYNDICATE ARSENAL I :fluffy: will get you a deal on them...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Matt Burke with the custom slant skirts, Is sitting on them went back to OEM and has them for sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let Me know since you have the SYNDICATE ARSENAL I :fluffy: will get you a deal on them...


any pix? you can email them to [email protected]


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> any pix? you can email them to [email protected]



EMAIL>SENT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Definitely black. That would look so hot. Love all the CF goodies BTW.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

justin can i have your mesh inside your grill..


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

I say black rims to mach the CF. Thats some nice ride man. :thumbup:


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah, Go with the black. 3K for damages! Damn thats a lot.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> Yeah, Go with the black. 3K for damages! Damn thats a lot.


it prolly isn't really 3K, I showed the insurance bodyshop guy every knick and scratch and he added all the parts into the computer.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the black a bit better.
Easier to keep clean too


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

honestly its harder to tell because the car is vectorized so its nothing how it would look in real life. I'd guess those based on the stuff your getting that the black would be better. Personally I'd say gunmetal matches better because the carbon fiber has a black/grey mix but since u ruled those out i have to go wtih Black. I say the Black makes the car look more mean.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ya, unfortunately, I'm not the best in photoshop, so I do alot of my stuff in vector. What I'm gonna end up doing is completing the exterior work, keeping the wheels white, and see how I like it. Then if I feel black will look good, I'll do the powdercoat.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

If you have a friend with black wheels you could always try those too if he lets u just to see how they'd look.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

White.... stick with the white....
White/Teal works much better than Black/Teal, for the wheels IMHO
(Personally, my customized colour combo would be a metalic Mignight purple body with black wheels, but I think white works best with teal)


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
If you are going to go with the dark look you should get rid of the chrome trim around the windows.
If you want to keep the rims white, you need some more white on the body of the car. Maybe paint the mirrors white or paint the inside of the 'gill' on the fender white. Sorta like an older corvette.

Personally I don't like white anything. But thats because I live in FL and there are alot of light colored cars to repel the heat.

Seth


----------

